# Tenecor out of business!!!



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

http://www.tenecor.com/

its official. they are out of business.


----------



## Acipenser (Apr 21, 2010)

Ill bet more than a few people get hung out to dry !


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

Acipenser said:


> Ill bet more than a few people get hung out to dry !


yea i was even lucky that they sent me that broken tank!

word on the street is they havent sent out 500k worth of orders!!! i feel pretty bad for those people since they will be out a lot of money with no tank to show for it!


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Brutal. Guess that helps explain the lack of care and attention in their last few orders


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Yup, a lot of time, when companies get in trouble financially, other things like Quality Control go out the window which only makes their demise that much swifter and more certain.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Wow, do I ever feel lucky then that at least I got my tank. They even mailed me my missing bulkheads too just last week! Phew.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Sounds like they do intend to make some sort of compensation for work in progress. Let's hope so.


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

I feel for anyone with outstanding orders...


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

tony1928 said:


> Wow, do I ever feel lucky then that at least I got my tank. They even mailed me my missing bulkheads too just last week! Phew.


i never got my missing bulkheads!!! lol.

im glad you got your tank and missing parts though. that was cutting it pretty close to their expiration date! lol

for those looking for a quality acrylic tank, visit Titan Aquatic Exhibits | Acrylic Aquarium Manufacturer | Custom Acrylic Aquarium Builders !!!

im glad i dont have to deal with tenecor anymore!!!


----------



## Raf (Nov 6, 2010)

Wow, you guys are mean. Think about all the people that lost their jobs. Times are tough in the States, have some compassion....


----------



## Victor (Apr 21, 2010)

Raf said:


> Wow, you guys are mean. Think about all the people that lost their jobs. Times are tough in the States, have some compassion....


Yes, you are right, a lot of people have lost jobs in this, however; a lot of customers were taken advantage of during their downfall as well. They made a lot of customers who trusted them lose out on thousands of dollars from poor quality products that they continued to ship and collect money from.

As Mike said, he also did not recieve the bulkheads that he had ordered and at this point we have no idea if he will get any type of refund or shipment from them.

I feel bad for the people who lost their jobs in this, but I also feel bad for customers who trusted them and did not get taken care of


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Raf said:


> Wow, you guys are mean. Think about all the people that lost their jobs. Times are tough in the States, have some compassion....


Thanks Raf. Let's all hope that some of the employees can start up another shop. Judging from what's out there, they did have good fabricators.


----------



## Raf (Nov 6, 2010)

It's a bad situation all around.


----------



## stratos (Apr 21, 2010)

Tenecor changed ownership last year, many of the old employees left. Recently many of the current employees also left. I don't know who exactly was left to mind the fort at Tenecor over the last few months. It has been a long slow death for this once proud company. Having done several large group buys from them in the past with good results, I am sad it came to this. I am glad everyone in Mike's last order came out more or less (minus bulheads and with a chip  ) okay.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Yeah, I was shocked to get a second package.

I don't think any of the comments were mean spirited at all. If anything Tenecor took money from people knowing full well they were never going to deliver. I think that's not only mean, but absolutely unethical. I do feel for the employees. If they are any good, they should try to restart the business themselves. Their specialized skills would be in demand. Tenecor always had a several month order backlog so business can't be that bad. I suspect the owners likely had other financial troubles that brought the company down.



m_class2g said:


> i never got my missing bulkheads!!! lol.
> 
> im glad you got your tank and missing parts though. that was cutting it pretty close to their expiration date! lol
> 
> ...


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

stratos said:


> Tenecor changed ownership last year, many of the old employees left. Recently many of the current employees also left. I don't know who exactly was left to mind the fort at Tenecor over the last few months. It has been a long slow death for this once proud company. Having done several large group buys from them in the past with good results, I am sad it came to this. I am glad everyone in Mike's last order came out more or less (minus bulheads and with a chip  ) okay.


we were actually one of the lucky ones to get our tanks delivered before they announced the closure. tony came even closer! most are still waiting or dont even know of the companys current situation! lots of people on MFK have lost out on their tank already. those that paid by credit card will be getting their money back through their CC company. those that did direct transfers (TT). all is lost. i should have paid by credit card. im sure if i did, i would have gotten a refund by VISA. unfortunately, i sent the full amount for all 3 tanks via TT transfer.

do i feel sorry for those that lost their jobs? yes, of course i do. im sure there are certain employees in tenecor that do care about their job but i cannot speak the same when i got my tank delivered to me with a chip on the corner. its definitely not a shipping issue but a quality control issue. tanks were NOT water checked and im certain they were not inspected prior to shipping. or even worst, they did see the damage during assembly and decided to ship the tank anyways!

the other person who ordered got the wrong sump sent to him. when he requested the right one to be sent, tenecor sent the same model sump as the first time! so he ended up with 2 wrong sumps! to top it off, this person had to pay for custom broker fees AGAIN! only to get the same WRONG sump twice lol.


----------



## stratos (Apr 21, 2010)

Hmm, I might be interested in one of those sumps Mike, would it fit under my 
3X3 corner tank?


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

cant realy feel sorry for anyone in a compay like that shipping out trash and not backing it up . none of those posts were mean it was people raving over crappy service and poor workmanship. no wonder they went under


----------

